# I opted out of the Lounge, but threads are showing up again



## Jorns Bergenson (Feb 4, 2003)

Subject says it all. Help!


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=810169#post810169


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Resistance is futile


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Jorns, 

As you should now know, the Lounge area is free of political discussions etc. This has gone to a separate sub forum which I moved you to the ignore list for. You will not be able to see the political HOT TOPIC sub form, or those threads in the NEW POSTS feature either.

Since the Lounge area is as it was previous to the relaxed rules, I reasoned that you would like to view that area once again.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Sorry,

It's the squirrels fault!

But I thank the mods for their hard work at sorting it out. I DO appreciate the nonpolitical lounge now.


----------

